# Android - How to uninstall mods?



## Boy12 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi!
So i just got my new phone yesterday, and i would like to install a mod/tweak for my device.
However, what do i need to do if i no longer want the mod?
Completely wipe the phone and flash back to stock, or can i just remove the mod and continue on with my device?
Thank's in advance!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2014)

You'll have to provide us with more info than that. What are you referring to? A custom ROM? Some application that modifies the OS? What do you mean by _"mod"_, exactly?


----------



## Boy12 (Apr 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You'll have to provide us with more info than that. What are you referring to? A custom ROM? Some application that modifies the OS? What do you mean by _"mod"_, exactly?


 
Sorry, i was a bit unclear right there.
It's basiclly a few files modifieing the OS, so that it has Galaxy S5 like features (look, dropdown menu etc,).
However, it's not a custom ROM, just download the .zip file and install via Recovery.
I did some research online, and i read something about backing up your NAND, so you can restore via that?
*EDIT*
Here's a good example: http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...-galaxy-s4-flare-lockscreen-stock-jb-t2278437


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 29, 2014)

Seems you haven't gotten your answer yet...

What you need to do is make a NANDROID backup in your custom recovery (Clockword Mod, TWRP, etc) BEFORE you install the mod. It's always recommended you make a backup before you install anything via recovery, in case something goes wrong. Once you make a backup, you can restore back to it if you're done using the mod/something doesn't work. If you care about your app data (like save games or such for certain apps), it's recommended to make some app data backups in Titanium Backup before you restore, so you don't lose any app data when you decide to revert back.


----------

